# This Is What Happens When I Have Extra $$



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Had some extra $$ and decided I wanted to redo some of my tanks....again. I'm never satisfied with my aquascaping.  So I'm expecting a large plant order tomorrow (Friday) from JDAquatics. I am trying more tissue cultures since the previous TC I bought from him are doing so well. 

Already have some of the plants but they are so rooted I don't want to disturb them. The two Anubias species I bought potted a couple of months ago are doing amazing.

I'm sure you know what I'll be doing this weekend. :roll:

Crypt Lutea (pot)
Crypt Undulata (pot)
Crypt Parva (pot)
Crypt Wendtii 'red' (pot)
Crypt 'petchii'

Anubias barteri v. round leaf (pot and only way I'll buy Anubias from now on)
Anubias barteri v. narrow leaf (pot)

Dwarf Sag (pot)
Willow Moss
Red Root Floaters
Christmas Moss
Golden Lloydiella
Micranthemum umbrosum (Baby Tears)
Hornwort

Tissue cultures:
Bacopa caroliniana
Staurogyne repens
Postostemon helferi
Telanthera 
Alternathaera reineckii 'mini'
Elocharis acicularis 'mini'
Littorella uniflora
Rotala 'Bonsai'


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

How do tissue cultures work/grow?


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

OMG RED ROOT FLOATERS!!!!!!!!! i never knew about that plant. so good


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> How do tissue cultures work/grow?


Mine have done really well. So far it's been Bacopa caroliniana (spel), Dwarf Hairgrass and Staurogyne repens. This is the first time I've been able to grow the last.

Oops, didn't answer completely. They are grown in a gel of some sort that you wash off before planting. www.tropica.com will explain it better. They don't have pest snails or disease and come in packages that are stored on shelves.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

So Jealous. lol


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

FinnDublynn said:


> So Jealous. lol


This. So. Much. :lol: But I don't have room...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FinnDublynn said:


> So Jealous. lol


You inspired me. :lol:


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You inspired me. :lol:



YAY!! lol.

Most of my plants are doing well... some didn't ship well, but I'm slowly nursing some of those back to heath... some just didn't do so well in my tanks, dunno if it was the shock or if I did something terribly wrong, but it is what it is. I've had one round of melt and growth on some of the Golden Lloyd... but some either haven't recovered, or they're just not going to. But overall, my tanks still look amazing! And I'm SO HAPPY with them. The Moneywort is floating and has sprouted SO MUCH ROOTS... and I realized I have no idea how to even plant the stuff because all the Moneywort I bought from my store died instantly... Do I just keep letting it float and let the roots chill? lol. Do i cut it every 1.5 inches where there's root and stick it into the gravel? I don't even know. I'm like, "Huh... i've never had it sprout roots before...." lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a terrible black thumb with Myrio, Limno, regular Anacharis (I can grow the heck out of Narrow Leaf) and Cabomba. I've become very fond of Baby Tears; not the dwarf kind. It seems to do really well in my parameters: pH 8.0 and semi-hard water (GH and KH of 12).

I let all of my stem plants float until they form roots. I seem to remember Moneywort will sprout side roots even when planted. I did read they shouldn't be planted in bunches or the bottom leaves would die out from lack of light?


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Can I trim side roots without killing the plant? That might be a really supid question since I started with "random" clippings that had no roots at all... but you just never know lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, you can trim side roots.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow! What a selection! Please tell me about why you prefer the potted anubias?


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

Moneywort is very forgiving and you can trim the heck out of it! Almost any trimming will easily grow.

Tissue culture plants are growing in an agar media that has all the nutrients required for growth with hormones that cause the plants to put most of it's energy towards making new plantlets. So you end up with a little container full of little plants that can be separated and spaced out in the aquarium. Once the agar is washed off and they're planted, these plants quickly start growing. Since this method requires sterile environment, there will be no snails on the plants, no algae. They cost more than just a bunch of your favorite stem plant, but with some patience you will end up with a lot more quality plants!
So check out Tropica's tissue cultures, I have most available right now.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BettaSplendid said:


> Wow! What a selection! Please tell me about why you prefer the potted anubias?


Potted Anubias have lots of roots so you can plant them in the substrate and the rhizome is still above. I'd never bought rooted Anubias until I bought mine from JDAquatics. They look great and have already anchored themselves in the sand. So I got more for my two 5.5 aquariums.


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Please post pics when you are done 

i am eventually going to order a bunch myself, I want to switch over to 100% plants (right now a mix of live & silk) but I am waiting on sand to swap out the current gravel first. I am excited, heavily planted tanks are so awesome to look at .


----------



## SarlinDescent (Jun 1, 2015)

Know the feeling...26+ varieties of buce coming Monday or Tuesday....


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

With so many extra plants you could setup another tank with the leftovers!
If your anubias rhizomes ever get to long I'd be happy to take some off your hands ^.~
I hate hornwort. It always complete sheds all its leaves once put in a new tank 9huge mess) then takes a few weeks to grow some new ones =.=

I really want to go nuts and set up another tank and buy more plants but I'm (desperately) trying to curb my spending. I don't need more tanks to maintain.. and buy lights and light timers and etc etc for.. also running out of places to put tanks >.>


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

niiiice  I need to message him again soon... the plants I bought are not nearly enough to fill a 20 gallon >_< whoops. So used to planting small and growing out!

Man, his plants are great. USPS took an extra day to deliver my plants and CPO, but all survived. There's only one plant I'm nervous might not make it, or might just have to go through a melt after heat exposure. I think it will regrow.

I've had my Kleiner Prinz sword (inspired by Finn, too LOL) planted for one day and it's already growing two new leaves! Fantastic 

I am planting my microswords today T_T Since my dividers are taking too long to get here and they're gonna die if I don't from what I can tell. I will probably have to completely re-plant after the dividers come in.

With my stems, I don't float, I just take the cutting, pinch off the bottom-most leaves, and stick them in the sand, letting the new roots grow out of the joint where the leaves used to be. Works like... 80% of the time in a low-light tank. Works 100% of the time in my boyfriend's tank (sigh).

I guess if in a low-light tank, the lower leaves on stems will drop off if they're not being helpful and can't get any light. So, my low-light tank has issues and Adam's med/high tank has no issues keeping lower leaves on stems.

I'm going to have to try the potted anubias  The anubias he sent me are so much bigger than what I expected! And have great roots. I'm sure the potted are even better.

debating red root floaters v. water lettuce. I had issues keeping RR Floaters alive under my Current USA light that busted, but water lettuce was great. Under brighter light, it might be worth trying RRF again.

highly recommending his clumps of micro swords, they are huge clumps. 1/2 the price of the potted stuff at Petco.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> With so many extra plants you could setup another tank with the leftovers!
> If your anubias rhizomes ever get to long I'd be happy to take some off your hands ^.~
> I hate hornwort. It always complete sheds all its leaves once put in a new tank 9huge mess) then takes a few weeks to grow some new ones =.=
> 
> I really want to go nuts and set up another tank and buy more plants but I'm (desperately) trying to curb my spending. I don't need more tanks to maintain.. and buy lights and light timers and etc etc for.. also running out of places to put tanks >.>


That's when it's time to buy some new furniture and re arrange your entire house, hahaha!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm supposed to be downsizing because we plant to sell the house and RV full-time when Gary retires!!! Not doing too well, am I? However, I have figured out we can travel with the two 5.5.

The extra plants go in my "extra plant tank" and out with Cholla sales.


----------

